# Mail Postfach



## vpns2000 (1. Dez. 2007)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Mailpastfach.
Warumm habe ich eine Limitierung auf dem Postfach wenn ich im ISP gesagt habe das der Mailspeicherplatz 500 MB gross ist.

Die Fehlermeldung die ich bekomme ist jedesmal diese hier:

```
--------------------- sendmail-largeboxes (large mail spool files) Begin ------------------------ 

 Large Mailbox threshold: 40MB (41943040 bytes)
  Warning: Large mailbox: web1_offline (42007916)
 
 ---------------------- sendmail-largeboxes (large mail spool files) End -------------------------
```
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen.

DANKE
Alfred


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2007)

Vermutlich hast Du in Deinem Sendmail Setup irgendwo eine weitere Mailbox Limitierung konfiguriert. Mit ISPConfig hat die Meldung zumindest nichts zu tun.


----------



## vpns2000 (1. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,
Ähmmmm Sendmail läuft doch gar nicht oder irre ich da.
Habe nach dem Howto für Fedora gearbeitet. könnte mich nicht erinnern das ich da Sendmail gestartet habe.

Wo könnte ich denn das Ändern???




Zitat von Till:


> Vermutlich hast Du in Deinem Sendmail Setup irgendwo eine weitere Mailbox Limitierung konfiguriert. Mit ISPConfig hat die Meldung zumindest nichts zu tun.




DANKE

Alfred


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2007)

Wenn Du das Fedora Setup genopmmen hast, dann gibt es garkeine mailboxes auf Deinem Server, da das Setup Maildir verwendet.

Poste bitte mal den Output von:

ls -lah /var/spool/mail/web1_offline


----------



## vpns2000 (1. Dez. 2007)

Hallo, danke für deine Nachricht.
Also das output ist:
-rw-------  1 web1_office mail 33K  1. Dez 14:11 /var/spool/mail/web1_office

Hat jetzt nur noch 33K. Musste gestern alles löschen weil ich keine Emails mehr bekommen konnte. Aber wenn es wieder über 40 MB ist steht die Mühle wieder und die Emails werden alle abgelehnt.
Spriche der Quota macht sich bemerkbar.

Zum Thema Maildir kann ich nur sagen das ich damit propleme hatte un ich es nicht verwende. Wenn ich Maildir aktiviere dann wird ein ein Ordner Maildir im Userverzeichnis erstellt und darunter noch drei andere. Wenn ich dann meine Emails abfragen will dann meint Apple / Entourage das ich keine Emails bekommen habe obwohl in den ordner die files immer mehr werden.


Danke für deine Hlfe!!


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2007)

Mailbox ist immer problematisch, wenn die Mailbox anwächst. D.h. Du wirst da immer mal wieder Probleme mit bekommen. Vor allem wenn Du die Emails nicht per Pop3 abholst und danach sofort löschst. Deshalbe verwenden die Perfect Setups alle Maildir.

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## vpns2000 (2. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Till,
danke für deinen Bemühungen.
Hier ist der Output:

Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address               Foreign Address             State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                     *:*                         LISTEN      1386/xinetd
tcp        0      0 *op3s                     *:*                         LISTEN      1386/xinetd
tcp        0      0 *:1029                      *:*                         LISTEN      2087/perl
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                     *:*                         LISTEN      15810/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *op3                      *:*                         LISTEN      1386/xinetd
tcp        0      0 *:imap                      *:*                         LISTEN      1386/xinetd
tcp        0      0 *:81                        *:*                         LISTEN      32348/ispconfig_htt
tcp        0      0 194.152.112.115:domain      *:*                         LISTEN      22132/named
tcp        0      0 www.laienspielgruppe:domain *:*                         LISTEN      22132/named
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:domain        *:*                         LISTEN      22132/named
tcp        0      0 ns1.bbedv.com:rndc          *:*                         LISTEN      22132/named
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                      *:*                         LISTEN      22897/master
tcp        0      0 www.laienspielgruppe.:44060 www.laienspielgruppe:domain TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 *:http                      *:*                         LISTEN      32373/httpd
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                       *:*                         LISTEN      22483/proftpd: (acc
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                       *:*                         LISTEN      1378/sshd
tcp        0      0 ::1:rndc                    *:*                         LISTEN      22132/named
tcp        0      0 *:https                     *:*                         LISTEN      32373/httpd
tcp        0    740 www.propertyexperts.at:ssh  test1.bbedv.com:2520        VERBUNDEN   30259/0
You have new mail in /var/spool/mail/root
[root@ns1 ~]#

LG


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2007)

Füge bitte mal die folgende Zeile:

mailbox_size_limit = 0

in die Postfix main.cf Datei ein und starte postfix neu.


----------



## vpns2000 (2. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,
das habe ich schon gemacht. Ich habe mich zuvor durchaus schon im Forum kundig gemacht. NAch dem eintrag habe ich Postfix neugestartet, doch leider ohne Erfolg. 
Diese beiden zeilen habe ich am schuss in die main.cf geschrieben.


```
message_size_limit = 20480000
mailbox_size_limit = 0
```
LG


----------



## vpns2000 (3. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Till,
warum bekomme ich eigentlich keine Emails wenn ich auf maildir umstelle.
Ich sehe zwar das er die Ordner anlegt aber via pop3 kann ich sie nicht abfragen.

Muss ich da noch was umstellen??
DANKE


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2007)

Wenn Du Maildir nehmen möchtest, musst Du entweder courier oder Dovecot als pop3 und IMAP Server installieren.


----------



## vpns2000 (4. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,
nach dem mein Server wie es den eindruck macht in die ewigen Jagtgründe ein gehen will werde ich wohl oder übel alles auf meinen neuen Server Migreiren müssen. ich habe dort nach dem PS für Fedora 8 das Setup durch geführt und ISP Installiert. Nun möchte ich das die Webs und Emailkonten weitehin bestehen bleiben. ist das über haupt möglich. Gibt es dafür auch ein Howto???


Danke


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2007)

> ist das über haupt möglich.


Ja.



> Gibt es dafür auch ein Howto???


Kein Howto, aber ein paar Threads im englischen Forum. Der wichtigste ist:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2717


----------



## vpns2000 (6. Dez. 2007)

Danke Till für die Infos,
werde das Wochenende dafür nützen und alles Migrieren.

DANKE
VPNS2000


----------

